# Almost time to bring her home (new puppy) pics



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are a few pics of my new puppy. I just found out today who I was getting. I can't wait to bring her home. Unfortunately I am waiting until after my next trial to do so. It feels like forever! Hahaha


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I can see why you are so excited, she is adorable, thanks for sharing her with us. :wub:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations Myco. She is a cutie. I see you are starting tug work already.

Also congratulations on your future wedding.

Can you tell us where she is from?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> Congratulations Myco. She is a cutie. I see you are starting tug work already.
> 
> Also congratulations on your future wedding.
> 
> Can you tell us where she is from?


 
Thanks! She is from True Haus. Esko/Stella litter. 

If you're interested, there is an SDA trial in Lancaster on the 30th.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

eeeee she is CUTE!!

But of course I am heavily biased toward sables. <3


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG cute! Congrats! What are you naming her?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! 

I haven't decided on a name yet. It's a toss up between Cyra, Kimber or Hexe I think. Everyone likes Kimber, but I really want something off the wall.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you are torturing yourself why? I'd be going nuts waiting!
How about Edge for a name? She's very cute....congrats!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks! She is from True Haus. Esko/Stella litter.
> 
> If you're interested, there is an SDA trial in Lancaster on the 30th.


I figured she was from True Haus, I recognized the scenery. 

Good luck with her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Adorable pup! Congrats!

I know an Esko son, great dog. Hard dog, super drive.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> you are torturing yourself why? I'd be going nuts waiting!
> How about Edge for a name? She's very cute....congrats!


 
I know I know! I just don't want to travel with a puppy and I'm out of space at the moment. So until I give the dog back that I'm working to her owner (or buy a bigger house and keep her to hehehe) I need to wait until after the trial. Believe me, I thought about bringing her home today. She's only 7 weeks so that wasn't an option but still.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Supercute! I have a Esko-Stella female too! She is from their fall 2012 litter.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I decided to name her Kimber. That's the name Kiersten liked and let's be honest, she's the boss so... Hahah. I have also decided not to wait to bring her home. So either Wednesday or Thursday I will get her  I can't wait! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Kimber is a great name, great pistols too. Friend just got a Kimber Carry Custom 2 and it is SWEET.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

brembo said:


> Kimber is a great name, great pistols too. Friend just got a Kimber Carry Custom 2 and it is SWEET.


 
Yup! I like Kimbers. I almost bought a Kimber custom 1911 but ended up with a Springfield custom.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful pup!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Got a new one Wednesday can't get here soon enough!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cute pup Congrats!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Adorable!! Everyone's getting pups lately... it's killing me! lol!! :crazy:

If you don't mind sharing, what's this little one's pedigree?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Adorable!! Everyone's getting pups lately... it's killing me! lol!! :crazy:
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what's this little one's pedigree?


 
Sure  Kimber vom True Haus


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Sooo cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

